# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր >  Գրական դիմակ N11

## ivy

Նոր դիմակ ունենք:

Սա էլ է անվերնագիր. էնպես որ, միայն համարներով կմնանք:

Դիմակը կբացվի դեկտեմբերի 16-ին: Ինքնաբացահայտումն արգելվում է, սակայն ցանկության դեպքում հեղինակը նույնպես կարող է մասնակցել քննարկմանը:

Գնացինք  :Smile: 


***
Դանդաաաա՜ղ, շատ դանդաղ լույսի մի նշույլ սկսեց ներս թափանցել բացվող կոպերից։ Սպիտակ մի շրջան էր՝ անորոշ եզրերով։ Մեծանում էր հետզհետե։ Հետո այլ գույներ էլ սկսեցին հայտնվել։ Տարօրինակ գույներ. իրար հետ խառնված, բայց միևնույն է վառվռուն իրենց տարբերություններով։ Իրեր են կարծես։ Այո՛, գույների եզրերը իրարից առարկաներն են անջատում։ Մի գույնը կարծես մոտիկ լինի, մյուսը՝ հեռու։ Բայց ո՞նց իմանա, ո՞րն է մոտիկը։ Փորձում է շարժվել, մեկնել ձեռքը, որ համոզվի՝ գույն ունեցող առարկան հեռու է, թե մոտ։ Ոչինչ էլ չի ստացվում. մարմինը կարծես ամբողջությամբ պարփակված լինի, անշարժացած։ Ոտքերն է փորձում հեռացնել իրարից, չի ստացվում. սրանք էլ են կապված։ Փորձում է ձայն հանել, կանչել մարդկանց, օգնություն հայցել, բայց կոկորդից միայն բղավոց է դուրս գալիս։ Լրիվ կորցնում է իրեն. վախը ներս է մտնում մարմինը՝ ջարդելով ճանապարհին ամեն ինչ, ամեն զգացում։ Այս մեկը դանդաղ չէր. մտավ ու գրավեց ամեն մի վերջին բջիջ։ Բղավոցն էլ դարձավ հիմնային, կարծես մարմինը ստեղծված լիներ միայն բղավելու համար։ Շլացուցիչ էր։ Խուճապային։ Այո՛։ Խուճապ։ Մարմինն ու միտքն առևանգող խուճապ, աշխարհը փոխարկող խուճապ։ Կյանք ու գույն մարող խուճապ... չկար։ Չկար ոչինչ։ Աշխարհը այդ պահին կարված էր միմիայն բղավոցից։ Չկար ոչ մի միտք, ոչ մի շարժում։ Միայն բղավոց։ Շլացուցիչ ճիչերի հերթականություն...

Մի բան փոխվեց։ Այս ի՞նչ էր։ Կարծես սենյակում իրենից բացի այլ մարդ էլ կար։ Մոտենում էր իրեն՝ հետզհետե փակելով աչքերին ընկնող լույսը։ Լույսի այս խավարումից մոտեցողը հսկա էր թվում։ Մեկնված ձեռք. փորձում է դիպչել իր երեսին։ Բղավոցը սկսում է թուլանալ։ Ի՞նչը կասեցրեց վախից ծնված այդ բղավոցը։ Վախը՞ այս հսկայից, թե՞ հետաքրքրասիրությունը...

Ուրիշ ձեռք էլ հայտնվեց։ Ոտքերից ու մարմնից բռնեցին, փորձում էին բարձրացնել, հսկայի երեսին մոտեցնել։ Փորձում էր շարժվել, սողոսկել, փախչել այդ անծանոթ ձեռքերից։ Բայց չէր կարողանում՝ կապված էր։ Մոտեցրեցին հսկային։ Լույսը հիմա հսկայի գլխի հետևում էր։ Վախ... ի՞նչ է իրեն անելու այդ հսկան։ Աչքերն է կկոցում, որ կարողանա տեսնել հսկայի դիմագծերը։ Ինչ-որ ծանոթ գծեր են երևում։ Ո՞վ է այս հսկան, ի՞նչ է իրենից ուզում։ Չէ, հաստատ ծանոթ է։ Բայց որտեղ է տեսել... հիշողությունն էլ է լրիվ դատարկ։ Կարծես կապելուց հետո մտել են ուղեղից գդալով ամեն ինչ կորզել հանել։

Կոկորդում նորից ճիչ էր ձևավորվում։ Արդեն իսկ խլացնող էր իր համար այդ չարտաբերված ճիչը։ Ինչ-որ բան էր շարժվոմ աչքերի առաջ։ Հա՛, հսկայի շուրթերը սկսեցին շարժվել։ Բան էր ասում։ Բայց իր կոկորդից պոկված ճիչը չթողեց լսել։ Հսկան նորից շուրթերը շարժեց։ Ձայներ էին գալիս։ Բայց ի՞նչ էր հսկան իրենից ուզում, ի՞նչ էր ասում։ Նորից մի ճիչ պոկվեց կոկորդից, բայց այս անգամ մարեց մինչև դուրս պրծնելը. հսկայի շուրթերից պոկված ձայնը ներթափանցեց ուղեղի մեջ։ Ծանոթ էր ձայնը։ Այս մեկը անկասկած էր։ Ծանո՛թ էր։

Փորձում էր մտաբերել, շուրթերն էլ սկսեցին ակամայից շարժվել՝ մի անհասկանալի պարի բռնված։ Ինքն էլ չէր հականում, թե ինչ հնչյուններ են շուրթերը փորձում դուրս մղել։ Պարզություն կար այդ հնչուններ մեջ..

- մը՜, մըը՜... մը՜

Նորից էր հսկան խոսում, ու էլի ո՛չ մի հասկանալի հնչյուն։ Իսկ իր շուրթերն այդ կախարդական պարն այլևս անկարող էին դադարեցնել.

- մա՜, մաաա՜... մա-մա՞...

----------

Sambitbaba (13.12.2016), Smokie (02.01.2017), Աթեիստ (13.12.2016), Արէա (13.12.2016), Գաղթական (17.12.2016), Վիշապ (17.12.2016)

----------


## Alphaone

Հետաքրքրությամբ ու մի շնչով կարդացել եմ... հեռավոր կերպով գաղափար չունեմ, թե ով է դիմակը, չեմ կարողանում անգամ ենթադրել: 
Զգացողություն էր, որ հեղինակը գրել ու առավելագույնը թեթևակի վրայով անցել է, մշակված գործ չէր, անհարթություններ կային տեքստում, նախադասությունների շարադասությունը, ածականեր, բան. որոշ հատվածներ կարելի էր ավելի լավ ձևակերպել:
Ինչ վերաբերում է գաղափարին. ահագին հետաքրքիր մոտեցում էր, ես վերջում նոր-նոր կռահեցի, թե ինչի մասին է խոսքը, սկզբում մտածում էի «ուժաստծիկ» եմ կարդում ))

----------


## ivy

> ես վերջում նոր-նոր կռահեցի, թե ինչի մասին է խոսքը, սկզբում մտածում էի «ուժաստծիկ» եմ կարդում ))


Բա մեզ չես ասու՞մ, թե ինչ ես կռահել։

----------

Alphaone (13.12.2016)

----------


## Alphaone

Ինտրիգը թող մնա, եթե մի քանի հոգի չկռահեն, ես էսպես լրիվ ինձնից գոհ, փայլելով... եթե լուրջ, եթե հենց սկզբից կռահածը գրեմ, լիքը մարդ սկզբում մեկնաբանություններն ա կարդում, կիմանա ինչն ինչոց ա, կանխակալ կկարդա, էֆֆեկտն էն չի լինի՝ դրա համար չգրեցի, սփոյլեր չլինի ))

----------

ivy (13.12.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ոնց որ Ֆրանկենշտայնի հրեշի ստեղծման նկարագրությունը լինի  :Jpit: 
Ինձ առանձնապես դուր չեկավ: Մի տեսակ ինքնանպատակ գործ ոնց որ լիներ: Հետո, սկզբում որ էդքան դետալների մեջ խորանում ա, սպասում ես՝ երկար գործ ա լինելու, բայց փաստորեն չէ. դեռ չսկսված ավարտվում ա:

----------


## Alphaone

Բյուր, մի հատ էլ կարդա, ես ու Այվին ուրիշ բան տեսանք ))

----------


## Արէա

Նորածնի նկարագրություն էր։
Մտահղացմանը թռուցիկ նայելիս, էլի կարելի ա մտածել թե Սամն ա գրել )
Բայց կարծես թե էստեղ մարդը նորից իր նախկին մոր մոտ ա ծնվել, այնինչ Սամը այլ տեսության կողմնակից ա, որտեղ փորձը պիտի որ չկրկնվի։ Չէ՞, Սամ )

----------

Tiger29 (13.12.2016)

----------


## ivy

> Նորածնի նկարագրություն էր։
> Մտահղացմանը թռուցիկ նայելիս, էլի կարելի ա մտածել թե Սամն ա գրել )
> Բայց կարծես թե էստեղ մարդը նորից իր նախկին մոր մոտ ա ծնվել, այնինչ Սամը այլ տեսության կողմնակից ա, որտեղ փորձը պիտի որ չկրկնվի։ Չէ՞, Սամ )


Նույն մոր մոտ ծնվելու միտքը լավն էր ։))

Իմ կարծիքով, հեղինակն էն էր ուզում ցույց տալ, որ երեխան իր մորը միշտ էլ ճանաչում է` դեռ մինչև նրան իրականում տեսնելը։ 

Մինչև վերջին հասնելը ես էլ չէի հասկացել, որ ծնունդի նկարագրություն է` ծնվողի հայացքով։

----------

Alphaone (13.12.2016), Աթեիստ (13.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (13.12.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, մի հատ էլ կարդա, ես ու Այվին ուրիշ բան տեսանք ))


Օքեյ, ծննդաբերություն ա։ Սկզբում ինձ թվաց՝ հսկան ա «ծնվողը»։ Սենց ավելի պրիմիտիվ ա, ներող հեղինակ։

----------

Alphaone (13.12.2016)

----------


## LisBeth

> Օքեյ, ծննդաբերություն ա։ Սկզբում ինձ թվաց՝ հսկան ա «ծնվողը»։ Սենց ավելի պրիմիտիվ ա, ներող հեղինակ։


Խի հրեշը Ֆրանկենշտեյնին մամա ա ասե՞լ  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (13.12.2016), Sambitbaba (13.12.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Խի հրեշը Ֆրանկենշտեյնին մամա ա ասե՞լ


Դե մտածեցի՝ հեղինակը տենց ա որոշել, դուրս էկավ։ Էն էլ պարզվեց՝ սովորական ծննդաբերություն ա ։D

----------

Alphaone (13.12.2016)

----------


## Արէա

> Օքեյ, ծննդաբերություն ա։ Սկզբում ինձ թվաց՝ հսկան ա «ծնվողը»։ Սենց ավելի պրիմիտիվ ա, ներող հեղինակ։





> Մինչև վերջին հասնելը ես էլ չէի հասկացել, որ ծնունդի նկարագրություն է` ծնվողի հայացքով։


Ծննդաբերություն չի։
Երեխան արթնանում ա ուղղակի, որովհետև արդեն փաթաթված ա, ծնվելուց անմիջապես հետո ոտքերն ու ձեռքերը կապված չեն լինում։
Կարող ա անգամ ծնվելուց բավական օրեր հետո ա, ու հենց դրա համար ա մոր դիմագծերն ու ձայնը ծանոթ։




> Իմ կարծիքով, հեղինակն էն էր ուզում ցույց տալ, որ երեխան իր մորը միշտ էլ ճանաչում է` դեռ նրան իրականում տեսնելուց առաջ։


Իսկ իմ կարծիքով, սա մեկի մտածմունքներն ա, ով առնվազն մեկ անգամ արդեն ապրել ա, որովհետև փորձում ա խոսել, բայց միայն բղավել ա կարողանում, զգում ա կարծես ուղեղը մաքրել են, հիշողությունները ջնջել են և այլն։

----------

Smokie (02.01.2017), Ուլուանա (13.12.2016)

----------


## Alphaone

> Նորածնի նկարագրություն էր։
> Մտահղացմանը թռուցիկ նայելիս, էլի կարելի ա մտածել թե Սամն ա գրել )
> Բայց կարծես թե էստեղ մարդը նորից իր նախկին մոր մոտ ա ծնվել, այնինչ Սամը այլ տեսության կողմնակից ա, որտեղ փորձը պիտի որ չկրկնվի։ Չէ՞, Սամ )


չէ, ուղղակի մորը ճանաչում ա ենթագիտակցորեն, մինչև ձայնը չէր լսել, տեղը չէր բերել:

----------

Աթեիստ (13.12.2016)

----------


## Արէա

> չէ, ուղղակի մորը ճանաչում ա ենթագիտակցորեն, մինչև ձայնը չէր լսել, տեղը չէր բերել:


Ենթագիտակցորեն չի կարող դիմագծերը ծանոթ լինել։

----------


## LisBeth

> Ծննդաբերություն չի։
> *Երեխան արթնանում ա ուղղակի, որովհետև արդեն փաթաթված ա, ծնվելուց անմիջապես հետո ոտքերն ու ձեռքերը կապված չեն լինում։*
> Կարող ա անգամ ծնվելուց բավական օրեր հետո ա, ու հենց դրա համար ա մոր դիմագծերն ու ձայնը ծանոթ։
> 
> 
> 
> Իսկ իմ կարծիքով, սա մեկի մտածմունքներն ա, ով առնվազն մեկ անգամ արդեն ապրել ա, որովհետև փորձում ա խոսել, բայց միայն բղավել ա կարողանում, զգում ա կարծես ուղեղը մաքրել են, հիշողությունները ջնջել են և այլն։


Դե եթե էդքան նատուրալիստ ենք, պետք ա ընդունենք որ նոր ծնված երեխան, ինչքան էլ ոգևորված լինի, չի կարա ասի մամա։

----------

Sambitbaba (13.12.2016), Smokie (02.01.2017), Աթեիստ (13.12.2016), Մուշու (14.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (13.12.2016), Ուլուանա (13.12.2016)

----------


## Alphaone

> Ծննդաբերություն չի։
> Երեխան արթնանում ա ուղղակի, որովհետև արդեն փաթաթված ա, ծնվելուց անմիջապես հետո ոտքերն ու ձեռքերը կապված չեն լինում։
> Կարող ա անգամ ծնվելուց բավական օրեր հետո ա, ու հենց դրա համար ա մոր դիմագծերն ու ձայնը ծանոթ։


Դե ծնվելու պահին հազիվ թե երխան կարողանա ազատ շարժվել, ծնվում, պրծնում ա, նոր շարժվում, գոռում, էնպես որ կարար կապանքի զգացողություն լիներ: Հետո էլ  վարկած կա, չէ, որ դեռ արգանդում երեխան մոր ձայնը լսում, ճանաչում ա: Կարծում եմ, որ հեղինակն այնուամենայնիվ ծնունդն ա նկարագրել երեխայի աչքերով: 16-ին կիմանանք ))




> Իսկ իմ կարծիքով, սա մեկի մտածմունքներն ա, ով առնվազն մեկ անգամ արդեն ապրել ա, որովհետև փորձում ա խոսել, բայց միայն բղավել ա կարողանում, զգում ա կարծես ուղեղը մաքրել են, հիշողությունները ջնջել են և այլն։


Աչքիս համ էլ Սամն ա, էս էլ հաջորդ կյանքն ա, նախորդի հիշողությունները մաքրել են՝ գդալով ))

----------


## Արէա

> Դե եթե էդքան նատուրալիստ ենք, պետք ա ընդունենք որ նոր ծնված երեխան, ինչքան էլ ոգևորված լինի, չի կարա ասի մամա։


Հա, մամայի պահը իմ մոտ էլ չնստեց։
Բայց դե կապված ձեռքերն ու ոտքերը այլ կերպ ո՞նց հասկանանք։

----------


## Արէա

> Աչքիս համ էլ Սամն ա, էս էլ հաջորդ կյանքն ա, նախորդի հիշողությունները մաքրել են՝ գդալով ))


Առաջին գրառումս հենց դրա մասին էր։

----------

Alphaone (13.12.2016)

----------


## Alphaone

> Ենթագիտակցորեն չի կարող դիմագծերը ծանոթ լինել։


դե ես հեղինակի հնարավոր մոտեցումն եմ ասում, ոչ թե գիտական թեզիս առաջ քաշում  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի խոսքով, եթե Սամն ա, քանի շուտ ա, փախնեմ էս թեմայից:

----------

Alphaone (13.12.2016)

----------


## Alphaone

> Հա, մամայի պահը իմ մոտ էլ չնստեց։
> Բայց դե կապված ձեռքերն ու ոտքերը այլ կերպ ո՞նց հասկանանք։


Ծնվելու պահին, եթե կեսարյան հատում չի, իմ իմանալով երեխան ազատ չի կարողանում շարժվել: Հետո արդեն հենց ծնվեց, իբր բռնում, բարուրում են: Ես էլ կմտածեի, որ երեխան արդեն մի քանի օր ա ծնված ա, բայց որ մի քանի օրեկան երեխան ամեն անգամ մոր մոտ գնալուց նման խուճապ կզգա՞ր: ))

----------


## ivy

Ինձ թվում է, չարժի բառացիորեն հասկանալ, թե մամա ասեց։ Ուղղակի ճանաչեց մորը։

----------

Alphaone (13.12.2016), Աթեիստ (13.12.2016), Արէա (13.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (13.12.2016)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Ինձ թվում է, չարժի բառացիորեն հասկանալ, թե մամա ասեց։ Ուղղակի ճանաչեց մորը։


Ինձ էլ է թվում, թե հեղինակն ուղղակի չի կարողացել այլ կերպ հասկացնել, որ դա նորածին երեախ է, իսկ հսկան` մայրը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ծնվելու պահին, եթե կեսարյան հատում չի, իմ իմանալով երեխան ազատ չի կարողանում շարժվել: Հետո արդեն հենց ծնվեց, իբր բռնում, բարուրում են: Ես էլ կմտածեի, որ երեխան արդեն մի քանի օր ա ծնված ա, բայց որ մի քանի օրեկան երեխան ամեն անգամ մոր մոտ գնալուց նման խուճապ կզգա՞ր: ))


Երեխան մոր փորի մեջ էլ ա ազատ շարժվում: Մենակ բուն դուրս գալու պահին ա, որ վերջույթներն անշարժ են զուտ տեղ խնայելու համար: Մեկ էլ մեր օրերում էրեխեքին չեն բարուրում: Սա կա՛մ էն վախտերի մասին ա, որ դեռ բարուրում էին, կա՛մ հեղինակը տեղյակ չի մանրամասներից:

----------

Alphaone (13.12.2016), Ուլուանա (14.12.2016)

----------


## ivy

> Երեխան մոր փորի մեջ էլ ա ազատ շարժվում: Մենակ բուն դուրս գալու պահին ա, որ վերջույթներն անշարժ են զուտ տեղ խնայելու համար: Մեկ էլ մեր օրերում էրեխեքին չեն բարուրում: Սա կա՛մ էն վախտերի մասին ա, որ դեռ բարուրում էին, կա՛մ հեղինակը տեղյակ չի մանրամասներից:


Բարուրի հարց ոնց որ թե չկար. ծնվելու պահն է, երբ դուրս գալու ընթացքում շարժվել չի կարող։

----------

Alphaone (13.12.2016), Sambitbaba (14.12.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Մի խոսքով, եթե Սամն ա, քանի շուտ ա, փախնեմ էս թեմայից:





> Երեխան մոր փորի մեջ էլ ա ազատ շարժվում: Մենակ բուն դուրս գալու պահին ա, որ վերջույթներն անշարժ են զուտ տեղ խնայելու համար: Մեկ էլ մեր օրերում էրեխեքին չեն բարուրում: Սա կա՛մ էն վախտերի մասին ա, որ դեռ բարուրում էին, կա՛մ հեղինակը տեղյակ չի մանրամասներից:


Հլա ստեղ ե՞ս... :Angry2:

----------


## Alphaone

> Երեխան մոր փորի մեջ էլ ա ազատ շարժվում: Մենակ բուն դուրս գալու պահին ա, որ վերջույթներն անշարժ են զուտ տեղ խնայելու համար: Մեկ էլ մեր օրերում էրեխեքին չեն բարուրում: Սա կա՛մ էն վախտերի մասին ա, որ դեռ բարուրում էին, կա՛մ հեղինակը տեղյակ չի մանրամասներից:


դե ես բուն դուրս գալու պահն եմ էլի ասել, Բյուր

----------


## ivy

Սամ, դու ոնց ես հասկացել, հլը քո տարբերակն ասա։

----------

Sambitbaba (14.12.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բարուրի հարց ոնց որ թե չկար. ծնվելու պահն է, երբ դուրս գալու ընթացքում շարժվել չի կարող։


Բայց այ էստեղ ա ասվում, որ չի կարողանում շարժվել.




> Փորձում էր շարժվել, սողոսկել, փախչել այդ անծանոթ ձեռքերից։ Բայց չէր կարողանում՝ կապված էր։


Իսկ էստեղ արդեն թե՛ աչքերն ա բացել, թե՛ ճչացել ա, հետևաբար դուրս գալու ընթացքում չի, դրանից հետո ա: Իհարկե նորածին երեխան շատ քիչ ա կարողանում իր կամքով կառավարել շարժումները, բայց անշարժ էլ չի, եթե չեն բարուրել իրոք:

----------

Alphaone (13.12.2016), Ուլուանա (14.12.2016)

----------


## ivy

> Բայց այ էստեղ ա ասվում, որ չի կարողանում շարժվել.
> 
> 
> Իսկ էստեղ արդեն թե՛ աչքերն ա բացել, թե՛ ճչացել ա, հետևաբար դուրս գալու ընթացքում չի, դրանից հետո ա: Իհարկե նորածին երեխան շատ քիչ ա կարողանում իր կամքով կառավարել շարժումները, բայց անշարժ էլ չի, եթե չեն բարուրել իրոք:


Հա, ճիշտ ա. կարող ա իսկականից բարուրել են խեղճին ։))

----------

Alphaone (13.12.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հլա ստեղ ե՞ս...


Սամն էկավ, ես թռա  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (13.12.2016), Sambitbaba (14.12.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Առաջարկում եմ "Գրական Դիմակ" անունը փոխել ու սարքել "Գրական Սամ"




> Նորածնի նկարագրություն էր։
> Մտահղացմանը թռուցիկ նայելիս, էլի կարելի ա մտածել թե Սամն ա գրել )
> Բայց կարծես թե էստեղ մարդը նորից իր նախկին մոր մոտ ա ծնվել, այնինչ Սամը այլ տեսության կողմնակից ա, որտեղ փորձը պիտի որ չկրկնվի։ Չէ՞, Սամ )


Արէա ջան, առաջին հերթին շնորհակալ եմ շատ, որ ինձանից այնքան մեծ սպասումներ ունես, որ համարում ես, որ ես ամեն ինչ կարող եմ գրել... :Smile: 
Բայց իմ տեսությունը դու ցավոք, քիչ այլ կերպ ես ընկալում... Ես ոչ թե ասում եմ, որ փորձը չպետք է կրկնվի՝ հակառակը, այն կարող է կրկնվել որքան ուզես, - ես ասում եմ, որ կյանքը մեկ անգամով չի վերջանում և յուրաքանչյուրը բազմաթիվ փորձեր է ապրում: Բայց եթե որոշել ես, որ մի կյանքը քեզ չի հերիքել ինչ-որ փորձ ապրելու համար, ուրեմն վերադարձիր որքան կուզես ու կրկնիր ինչ կուզես, հավերժությունը վկա...

Բայց չեմ կարծում, թե գործն այդ մասին է...

Իհարկե, իմ ՝ հեղինակը չլինելու լիքը այլ պատճառներ կան, բայց, քանի սկսել եմ ավեի լավ է, միանգամից գործի մասին էլ ասեմ:

Մտահղացումն ինձ դուր եկավ: Ու մի վայրկյան անգամ չեմ կասկածում, որ հենց ծնունդն է նկարագրված: Ավելին: Առաջին նախադասություններն անմիջապես հիշեցրին ինձ վաղուց մոռացած մի ֆիլմ, Շլյոնդորֆի (կարծեմ) "Երկաթե թմբուկը" ֆիլմը, նկարահանված Գյունտեր Գրասի համանուն հրաշալի գրքի հիման վրա: Հենց այդպես է սկսվում, ծնունդով:

Բայց ցավոք, ինձ միայն այդ սկիզբը դուր եկավ, որովհետև հետո արդեն...

Իմիջիայլոց, որ նորածինն սկսեց կասկածել, որ հսկան ծանոթ է, ինձ թվաց, որ դա հայրն է, այլ ոչ թե մայրը, որովհետև երեխան չի կարող կասկածել, ճանաչու՞մ է մորը թե ոչ: Եվ նույնիսկ Ալֆայի ասած ենթագիտակցությունն էլ այստեղ չի աշխատում, քանի որ վաղուց հայտնի է կարծեմ, որ երեխան նախքան ծնվելն էլ արդեն ամեն ինչ լսում է: Իսկ իմ կողմից ես լրիվ հնարավոր կարող եմ համարել, որ եթե լսում է, ուրեմն շատ հնարավոր է, որ տեսնում էլ է, և այդ պաճառով, հայրն, օրինակ, հանգիստ կարող էր ծանոթ թվալ... :Wink: 

"մա՜, մաաա՜... մա-մա՞..." ճիչն ընդունել կարելի է միայն որպես ալեգորիա, իհարկե, որովհետև առաջին ճիչով երեխան ոչ թե կանչում է մորը, այլ հաղթահարում է մուտքը ֆիզիկական աշխարհ, այսինքն, հավանաբար, դա նրա առաջին ցավի ճիշն է: Երևի թե այդպես ճչում է նաև աստերոիդը, երբ անօդ տարածությունից մտնում է Երկրի մթնոլորտ...

Բայց կան մի քանի բաներ, որ նույնիսկ որպես ալեգորիա չեն մարսվում և այդ մասին պետք է ասել անպայման: Նորածին երեխան ի՞նչ գիտի, թե ինչ ասել է սեղան, ինչ ասել է գդալ... Եթե այսպիսի թեմա է վերցված, ուրեմն պետք է աշխատել նման վրիպակներ թույլ չտալ: Հանգիստ կարելի էր յոլա գնաալ առանց իրերի անունները հիշատակելու:




> *Վախ...* ի՞նչ է իրեն անելու այդ հսկան։


Սա շատ կարևոոր է:
Այսպես չի կարելի մտածել: Եթե կյանքը սպառնալիք լիներ, մենք բոլորս հիմա այստեղ չէինք լինի, որովհետև մենք մեր սեփական կամքով ենք գալիս այս աշխարհ: 
Նորածինն ի՞նչ գիտի, թե ինչ է վախը: Ինչու՞ պիտի նորածինն ինչ-որ բանից վախենա: Վախը նորածնի մեջ գոյություն չունի, վախը երեխայի մեջ սրսկում են ծնողներն արդեն, ուսուցիչները, մեծերը մի խոսքով, երբ սկսցում են սովորեցնել նրան զգուշությանը, կասկածամտությանը և նման այլ բաների:
Նորածինը դեռ չի կորցրել իր ամբողջականության զգացումն աշխարհի հետ, և ուրեմն չի կարող վախ ունենալ ինչ-որ բանի հանդեպ: Մարդ կարո՞ղ է վախենալ, ասենք, իր ականջից: Կամ քիթը կարո՞ղ է վախենալ ամբողջ մարմնից կամ, օրինակ, աչքից:




> Աչքիս համ էլ Սամն ա, էս էլ հաջորդ կյանքն ա, նախորդի հիշողությունները մաքրել են՝ գդալով ))


Եթե նորից վերադառնանք իմ համոզմունքներին, երեխաները մինչև մոտավորապես չորս-հինգ տարեկան պահպանում են իրենց հիշողությունն անցած կյանքերի մասին, և ուրեմն ես չէի կարող գրել գդալով մաքրելու մասին, Ալֆա ջան... Երեխաների հիշողությունները մաքրում են ծնողները, մեծերը, երբ չեն հավատում այդ հիշողություններին և ստիպում են երեխաներին ցնորք համարել դրանք... (Տես, օրինակ, "Երևակայական ընկեր" թեման):




> Երեխան մոր փորի մեջ էլ ա ազատ շարժվում: Մենակ բուն դուրս գալու պահին ա, որ վերջույթներն անշարժ են զուտ տեղ խնայելու համար:


Դե, պատմվածքը հենց այդ պահից էլ սկսվու՞մ է կարծես... Ասածդ մնացած ամենի հետ համաձայն եմ:

----------

Alphaone (14.12.2016), Tiger29 (14.12.2016), Ուլուանա (14.12.2016)

----------


## Արէա

> Բայց իմ տեսությունը դու ցավոք, քիչ այլ կերպ ես ընկալում... Ես ոչ թե ասում եմ, որ փորձը չպետք է կրկնվի՝ հակառակը, այն կարող է կրկնվել որքան ուզես, - ես ասում եմ, որ կյանքը մեկ անգամով չի վերջանում և յուրաքանչյուրը բազմաթիվ փորձեր է ապրում: Բայց եթե որոշել ես, որ մի կյանքը քեզ չի հերիքել ինչ-որ փորձ ապրելու համար, ուրեմն վերադարձիր որքան կուզես ու կրկնիր ինչ կուզես, հավերժությունը վկա...


Ո՞նց ստացվեց, որ այլ կերպ եմ ընկալում  :Smile: 

Իմ կարծիքով պատմվածքում նկարագրված է մեկը, ով առնվազն մեկ անգամ արդեն ապրել է. խոսելու ցանկությունը, հիշողությունների ջնջված լինելը, վախը և այլն դրա մասին են հուշում։ 
Գումարած դրան մոր դիմագծերի ծանոթ լինելը, մորը ճանաչելը հուշում են որ անցյալում նրանք արդեն պիտի որ ծանոթ լինեին։

Էս երկու փաստը համադրելով կարելի ա կարծել որ ինչ-որ մեկը, քո տեսությանը համաձայն, իր հերթական «փորձն» է սկսում, որը կրկնություն է իր նախորդ փորձի։

----------


## Arpine

Մեկնաբանություններն ավելի հետաքրքիր են քան հենց գործը.

Sent from my HTC Desire 530 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ո՞նց ստացվեց, որ այլ կերպ եմ ընկալում 
> 
> Իմ կարծիքով պատմվածքում նկարագրված է մեկը, ով առնվազն մեկ անգամ արդեն ապրել է. խոսելու ցանկությունը, հիշողությունների ջնջված լինելը, վախը և այլն դրա մասին են հուշում։ 
> Գումարած դրան մոր դիմագծերի ծանոթ լինելը, մորը ճանաչելը հուշում են որ անցյալում նրանք արդեն պիտի որ ծանոթ լինեին։
> 
> Էս երկու փաստը համադրելով կարելի ա կարծել որ ինչ-որ մեկը, քո տեսությանը համաձայն, իր հերթական «փորձն» է սկսում, որը կրկնություն է իր նախորդ փորձի։


Դե, եթե համաձայն ես, որ մենք բոլորս արդեն բազմաթիվ կյանքեր ապրել ենք, ուրեմն դու ճիշտ ես, Արէա ջան: :Yes:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Մեկնաբանություններն ավելի հետաքրքիր են քան հենց գործը.


Ուրեմն առավել ապրի հեղինակը, ում ստեղծագործության մասին խոսելու շատ բան կա: :Smile:

----------

Arpine (15.12.2016)

----------


## Արէա

> Դե, եթե համաձայն ես, որ մենք բոլորս արդեն բազմաթիվ կյանքեր ապրել ենք, ուրեմն դու ճիշտ ես, Արէա ջան:


Կարևոր չի իմ համաձայն լինելը։
Ես ուզում եմ հասկանալ ինչ նկատի ունի հեղինակը, անկախ նրանից ես համաձայն եմ էդ տեսակետի հետ, թե չէ։

----------

Sambitbaba (14.12.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ուրեմն եկ սպասենք հեղինակին, Արէա ջան:

----------


## ivy

Էլի կա՞ն կարծիքներ. շուտով կիմանաք հեղինակին։

----------


## ivy

Հեղինակ` Ծլնգ։

----------

Sambitbaba (17.12.2016), Smokie (02.01.2017), Աթեիստ (16.12.2016), Արէա (16.12.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

:Shok: 

Սպասենք մանրամասներին։

----------

Arpine (16.12.2016)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Սպասենք մանրամասներին։


Ճիշտն ասած չգիտեմ ինչ կարգի մանրամասներ են ակնկալվում, բայց փորձեմ մի քիչ պատմել գրվածիս ծնունդի մասին, ու արտահայտված տպավորությունները մեկնաբանեմ այդ կոնտեքստում։

Գրական դիմակին գործ ներկայացնելու միտքը առաջացավ «դիմակ խաղալու» հրավերքից հետո. թե դիմակ ենք խաղում, գոնե ստեղծագործական հաճույք էլ ստանանք... բայց չգիտեի ինչ ու ինչի մասին գրել։ Հետո հիշեցի, որ վերջերս մի երաժշտության տեսության թեմայով տեսանյութ դիտելիս հրապուրվել էի ապոջիատուռայի (appoggiatura) գաղափարով, և ինչպես հարմոնիայից դուրս ելևէջը ու արագ՝ երբեմն մեկ նոտայով, վերադարձը նույն հարմոնիային հարստացնում են երաժշտական մոտիվը ինտրիգայով` փոխակերպելով տաղտկության մակարդակի դուրալի մոտիվը մի պայքարի՝ հարմոնիայի ու էնթրոպիայի միջև։

Ես էլ, երաժշտությունից հեռու մարդ լինելով, որոշեցի ստեղծել մի «գրական ապոջիատուռա»-յով մոտիվ (ի դեպ, եթե անուն ընտրելիս լինեի այս գործին, հենց սա էր լինելու ընտրությունս, բայց այս անգամ չէի ուզում մտադրությունս նախօրոք հայտարարել՝ գերադասելով լսել տպավորությունները բուն գործից)։ Այսպիսով, գործը իսկապես ինքնանպատակ էր (StrangeLittleGirl-ը սա ճիշտ կռահեց). փորձել էի գրել մի գործ, որը իր հարմոնիայի խանգարումներով կստեղծեր լարում, ինտրիգ, ու որը կավարտվեր «մեկ նոտայանոց» լուծում-վերադարձով հարմոնիկին (resolution)։ Այս խնդրի պայմաններում սյուժեն ինչ-որ չափով անկարևոր էր ինձ համար՝ միայն թե ընձեռներ ռեալիստիկ տագնապի կոնտեքստ և մեկ բառանոց «հարմոնիային վերադարձի »  հնարավորություն։ Ու շատ հեշտ գտնվեց մանկական սթրեսային լացի (վախ եմ անվանել, բայց պարտադիր չի վախ լինի) ու մորը իբրև փրկություն հայտնաբերելու հակատեղումը որպես ապոջիատուռայի հումք։

Ստեղծագործության կառուցվածքը այս առումով հետևյալն է.
Արթնացում, լույսի ներթափանցում՝ լավատեսության ներշնչանք (հարմոնիայի սկիզբ)Գույների զանազանություն՝ համ ու հոտի ներթափանցում (հարմոնիկ մոտիվի խորացում)Հետաքրքրասիրությունից ծնված ձգտում դեպի գույները՝ մոտիկն ու հեռուն (հարմոնիայի անձնավորում գլխավոր կերպարի կողմից)Շարժումների սահմանափակում՝ տագնապի սկիզբ (առաջին ապոջիատուռան, որը առեվանգում է հարմոնիան)Տագնապի խորացում (հարմոնիան լրիվ մարում է)Դադար տագնապից այլ անձի մերձվարության պատճառով (ապոջիատուռայի լուծարման փորձ)Անծանոթը հսկա է, ով իր մոտ է տանում հերոսին. տագնապին նոր էներգիա է ներարկվում (լուծարման փորձը կասեցվում է, հարմոնիայի մասին հիշող մնացե՞լ է)Հսկան կարող է և ծանոթ լինել (ևս մեկ փորձ ապոջիատուռայի լուծարման)Ճիչը ձևավորված է արդեն (ապոջիատուռան արդեն իր մոտիվն է ստեղծել, միապաղաղ անհանգստություն, հարմոնիային դեռ չենք վերադառնում)Հսկայի ձայնը ծանոթ է, հերոսի արտաբերածն էլ ջինջ է իր պարզությամբ (շուտափույթ լուծարման հստակության հոտ է գալիս)Հսկան հերոսի մայրն էր, տագնապն էլ՝ մանկական (մեկ-բառանոց ապոջիատուռայի լուծարում, և վերադարձ լավատեսությամբ լի հարմոնիային)

Եթե հանվեր ապոջիատուռան, ապա մոտիվը կլիներ՝ երեխան արթնացավ, մայրը մոտը եկավ. բավականին հաճելի, բայց հենց իսկ դրանով տաղտկություն առաջացնող մոտիվ։ Իսկ ապոջիատուռան ստեղծում է պայքար՝ իմաստավորելով մոր դերը որպես երեխայի տագնապների փարատող։

Սյուժեի իմաստով գործը էսքիզ էր. 7-8 ամսեկան երեխայի արթնանալու մի 5 վայրկյանների հուզային նկարագրություն։ Ոտքերի կապվածությունը շատ խորիմաստություն չի պարունակում. կարող է լինել և՛ բարուրվելուց (հեղինակը ծոնոթ է և' արդի ծնողության նորմերին, և' դրանց ժղտող պրակտիկաներին), և՛ քնի ընթացքում վերմակով փաթաթված լինելուց, և' նույնիսկ կիսա-արթուն անշարժունակությունից։ Նաև չկար փորձ ինչ-որ խորիմաստ փիլիսոփայության տարածման վերամարմնավորման կամ մահ-ու-ծնունդի վերաբերյալ։

Գործի իմաստը հենց ընթերցողին պայքարով բեղուն կարճ մոտիվի ներկայացնելն էր։ Կարելի է ասել՝ երաժշտություն էի գրում ինձ հասանելի միջոցներով՝ գրական խոսքով։ Եվ այո՛, համաձայն եմ, քննարկումները ավելի հետաքրքիր էին քան ինքը գործի սյուժեն։ Բայց դա էլ հիմնական նպատակն էր՝ արթնացնել երևակայություն կերտող հույզեր «ունկնդրի» մոտ։ Այնպես որ, կարծես թե փորձս հաջողակ էր այդ իմաստով...

Որակի համար էլ ասեմ, որ գործը գրվել է մեկ ժամից կարճ ժամկետում ու չի ենթարկվել հետագա վերամշակման (Alphaone-ը սա ճիշտ էր նկատել)։ Ինձ հետաքրքիր էր հենց ապոջիատուռայի ստեղծման փորձը, ու այս գործը «proof of concept» էր այդ մտադրության սահմաններում։ Երբ հասկացա, որ հաջողվել է փորձը, հետաքրքրությունս կորավ։ Բայց մտածեցի՝ մեկ է կուտվի, քանի որ շարադրանքը երեխայի անձից է արված։  :Smile: 

Ու տենց...

----------

Alphaone (18.12.2016), ivy (17.12.2016), Sambitbaba (17.12.2016), Smokie (02.01.2017), Աթեիստ (17.12.2016), Գաղթական (17.12.2016), Վիշապ (17.12.2016)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ու տենց...


Appoggiatura...

Հուզիչ բառ է: Ինձ, օրինակ, հուզեց: 
Կան էսպիսի բառեր՝ միանգամից հարգանք են ներշնչում: Ու հա, նաև ինչ ուզենաս, կարող ես այդ բառի մեջ խցկես:

Բայց, Ծլնգ ջան...  :Xeloq: 

Հա, նախ և առաջ, բարի գալուստ Ակումբ:
Մենք շատ ուրախ ենք քեզ այստեղ տեսնել: Ինձ դուր եկան թե լեզուդ և թե ձեռքդ: Եվ հուսով եմ, որ այս ստեղծագործությունդ Ակումբում բազումներից առաջինն է ընդամենը:




> Եթե հանվեր ապոջիատուռան...


Եթե հանվեր ապոջիատուռան, ոչինչ չէր մնա, որովհետև, ինձ թվում է, որ չկա շատ կարևոր մի բան՝ քիչ թե շատ գիտելիքներ  7-8 ամսեկան երեխայի մասին, և այս դեպքում արդեն նույնիսկ ապոջիատուռայի մասին գիտելիքներդ էլ առնաձնապես չեն օգնում...



> երեխան արթնացավ, մայրը մոտը եկավ. բավականին հաճելի, բայց հենց իսկ դրանով տաղտկություն առաջացնող մոտիվ։ Իսկ ապոջիատուռան ստեղծում է պայքար՝ իմաստավորելով մոր դերը որպես երեխայի տագնապների փարատող։


Դու երեխայի՞ մասին ես գրում, թե քո մասին: 
Եթե երեխայի, ապա ինչո՞վ է նրա համար տաղտկալի իր արթնանալն ու մորը տեսնելը: Էդ յոթ-ութ ամսվա մեջ խեղճն արդեն զզվե՞լ է մոր՝ իրեն անընդհատ կերակրելուց, խնամելուց ու գուրգուրելուց, որ հիմա էլ որոշում է, որ լավ, չէ՞ որ զապաս ապոջիատուռա ունեմ, եկ հիմա էլ վախենամ մորիցս ու տաղտկալի կյանքս քիչ թե շատ հետաքրքիր դարձնեմ:




> Սյուժեի իմաստով գործը էսքիզ էր. 7-8 ամսեկան երեխայի արթնանալու մի 5 վայրկյանների հուզային նկարագրություն։


Որքան էլ ոտքերի կապվածությունը քիչ խորիմաստություն պարունակի, այնուամենայնիվ սկզբում պետք է պարզել. արդյո՞ք յոթ-ութ ամսեկան երեխայի ոտքերը բարուրում են: Եթե ոչ, ուրեմն գրածն ընդհանրապես ոչ մի իմաստ չի պարունակում:
Եվ սա միակ անհամապատասխանությունը չէ: Եվ "այդ իմաստով" չէի ասի, թե փորձդ առանձնապես հաջող էր: 
Որպես նորածին երեխայի առաջին զգացմունքներ, պատմությունդ որոշակիորեն մարսելի էր ու հաջողված: Բայց ապոջիատուռան համը հանեց... :Sad: 

Մի խոսքով, սիրելիս, կներես, բայց հերոսդ չի համապատասխանում իր տարիքին: Եթե հերոսդ, իհարկե, ևս մեկ ֆոլկներյան Բենջամեն չէ, ում զարգացումը կանգ է առել վաղ մանկության մեջ...

----------


## Ծլնգ

Sambitbaba ջան, վերընթերցի խնդրում եմ վերջին գրածս, ու հետո եթե էլի կուզենաս քննարկել, մեծ հաճույքով կքքնարկեմ գործը և տարբեր ընտրություններս։ Բայց այս վերջին գրածիցդ երևում է, որ չես էլ փորձել հասկանալ բացատրությունս։ Հենց օրինակ «տաղտկալին» ոչ թե երեխայի զգացողություններին էր վերաբերվում, այլ բուն գործին ընկալմանը ընթերցողի կողմից։ Մի քանի անգամ նշեցի, որ սա ոչ թե գրական գործ է ոչ թե գրվել, այլ որպես «երաշժտական մոտիվ բառերով»։

----------

Sambitbaba (18.12.2016)

----------


## Smokie

Անհասկանալի, տարօրինակ ու խճճված էր, մինչև չհասկացա, որ հերոսը նորածին է: Իսկ դա հասկացա, երբ հասել էի հսկային: Մը մը-ները տեսել էի նախօրոք, երբ հասկացա` պարզ դարձավ, թե ինչ են նշանակում: Ստեղծագործությունն արդեն ինձ էլ էր ուժասծիկ թվում` մինչև հասկանալս, թե ինչի մասին է խոսքը, հենց այդ պատճառով էլ չէր ձգում:  Բայց դե մեկ ա, ես` դոդիկս լրիվ աչքաթող էի արել, որ բալիկը բարուրով չի ծնվում ու դրանից չի իր կապվածությունը, ոչ էլ ինձ համար շաատ տարօրինակ էր, որ հսկային ճանաչում ա: Ես պատկերացնում էի, որ բժիշկն ա նորածնին գրկել, մայրը ի վիճակի չէր ծնելուց հետո: Ընդհանրապես` հսկա լսելիս սովորաբար արական սեռի եմ պատկերացնում: 

Ծլնգ ջան շատ հետաքրքիր մեկնաբանեցիր: :Smile:   Ես, որպես երաժշտությսն սիրահար անպայման ավելի մանրակրկիտ կուսումնասիրեմ, թե ի՞նչ է ապոջիատուրան: Ու եթե այսքանը դու գրել ես մեկ ժամից քիչ ժամանակում` ինձ համար դու հանճար ես: :Hands Up:  Անկեղծ եմ ասում` անգամ երբ չէի հասկանում թե ինչի մասին է խոսքը, մտածում էի "աաայ քեզ երևակայություն, աայ քեզ շարադրանք, աայ քեզ ոճ, ո՞նց են հաջողացրել":

----------

Ծլնգ (02.01.2017)

----------

